# Adult Only Sites



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Good Afternoon All.

Can anyone tell me if there is a campsite book which only lists adult only sites, or does anyone have a comprehensive list of this type of site they could PM me with. Many thanks.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Something here

www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=122

maybe useful


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

oooops...........sorry....thought it was a different sort of thread...


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

I came up with that site as well,,,,,

just google "adult only campsites" and you'll get 528,000 entries,

that'll keep you busy 


but if you google "wife swap campsites" then you'll see 728,000 replies which could keep even badger busy for a while  One guy got a real nice racing bike in exchange for his wife


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

very good :lol:


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Try these two links :

Tranquil Touring Parks : www.adultstouring.co.uk

Adults Only Sites : www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=122

philip


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

> but if you google "wife swap campsites" then you'll see 728,000 replies which could keep even badger busy for a while One guy got a real nice racing bike in exchange for his wife


Now you've got me consulting my wish list..... :wink:


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I am so pleased that non-children friendly people are finding their own sites. They are so miserable towards children when on ordinary sites. I am glad to be rid of them for the damage they do to children. After all these are the motorhomers/cravanners.campers of the future.

Please remember one of the main reasons for families to take up camping is because it is all that they can afford for a holiday with their children. They are restricted to school holidays and so often have to pay a premium for this anyway. Sadly, all too often there are no vacancies as all the places are taken by the older brigade who could holiday at any time of the year!

I would welcome a list of adult only sites to avoid exposing my children to the abuse that they have experienced from this sub-group of the broad chuch of camping that so many of us enjoy.

Gover


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

UH OH


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Well that should liven up this thread.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Boyo 1414

How many gears did it have and did it have a basket on the front for the dog

Broom


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Thanks broom :lol: 
Norman


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Gover

Sorry been there and got the tee shirt time to have some piece and quiet.

Broom


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Gover

What it needs for some parents to teach there kids some campsite manners and not treat everybodyelses pitch as their playground. However as many parents have no manners its no wonder kids misbehave. 

Oh and my kids and my grandchildren camp.

John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have children I would love an adults only site and when my boys are no longer coming with us - I will be there with bells on.

Am thinking this is a good idea as when you've brought up children you appreciate that you don't want to have a role in bringing up other peoples.

Its like living in an older persons residential area where anyone under 25 is not allowed to purchase property. There is always a football around and this can be flipping annoying. I purposely make my boys go to a place for children for their own sanity and safety.

So inflicting your children on people who have purposely made a decision to not go on a children's site is not particularly fair or realistic.

Just my opinion which I am entitled to before any questions that as well.

Greenie

PS I love children, but couldn't eat a whole one. My dog could though!!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I could eat a whole one


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Back in April I was looking for a site near Bath for the dog show.

I remembered that it had just been announced that the Caravan Club had taken Bath Chew Valley on board. I also remembered from the previous year that it was an 'adults only' site.

So I looked it up on the CC site and lo and behold even under their aegis it's still 'adults only' AND because I wanted to book in a Bonk Holiday week I had to book a minimum of (I think it was) five days, or maybe it was seven.

It all seems a bit restrictive to me and not something you expect on a CC site, most of which seem to run to a common set of rules and values. 

Andy


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Cute photograph,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Andy,
BONK holiday !!
I remember another thread about this somewhere :lol: :wink:
Norman


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Greenie

That was very good for a young un, you can be in my gang

BRRRRRRROOOOMMMM


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh he nicked my bonk holiday phrase from Loch Lomond so shall have to smack him with me spade.

Just as a point there are many on me spade list lately am thinking may have to do review - obviously all adults on it - just to get back off topic!

Mwah

Greenie

PS heard that all adult CC sites tend to throw their keys around and grow pampas grass at home! nice


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Great post Gover !! I am with you on that one.

Here is another link

http://uk.ask.com/web?q=campsites+for+adults+only&qsrc=0&o=0&l=dir&dm=ctry

I got that link by using the search facility on here


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Ha ha good posting GOVER! There be some mileage here!

Shall we run a poll? We could ask "Do you like children running round your motorhome, screaming, shouting, crying, kicking footballs at it............?"

Like the pic, bet the veggies don't approve though!


----------

